# Animal ID...



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, not sure where else to put this but...

Went out to find out why the neighbor's dog went nuts just now and it seems a bunch of deer were messing with him. No biggie, but I also noticed a really cool call from some animal, not sure what and couldn't find it. Sounded like it was in the trees in the back end of my property (wooded). It's call was like 'cheep wee-oo wee-oo' repeatedly, very short to no breaks. Rather loud and what ever it was it wasn't scared of me, the deer, the dog or any of the noise. Only one was sounding off, but it sounded really neat. Never heard it before when I was up north. Any clues? :shrug:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

if we were chatting in person, i would ask you to repeat that three or four times, lol. it is hard to describe sounds.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

your local fish and wildlife service should have a website, some of them(depending on state) have recordings you can listen to online, or you could call them(F&W) and try your best to mimic the noise you heard.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

There are lots of tapes and CD's of birdsongs out there. Get an audubon person to go out with you, some of those folks know so many birdsongs it is scary. They will hear a bird, say "That's a red-winged flibbertygibbit, Wow they are rare" and then they will run off into the woods with binocs in hand. Amazing. It's a good thing plants don't call or I'd have gotten lost in the woods for good long ago.


----------



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

lol!! Meloc, if I tried I'm sure I'd have someone come out to shoot the 'animal' to put me out of my misery.

Rouen, I'll look, tanks.

Wildcroft, I have a feeling it wasn't a bird. How many are active and ignore large animals clamoring underneath/neath them at 11:30 at night?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Could be a fox. 
I went running where my dogs were barking at what I thought sounded like a grey owl to find it was a fox making that noise that was repetative like you mentioned and each 'screech' (or whatever you want to call it) lasted about 3 second intervals.


----------



## SecretSprings (Aug 13, 2005)

REd Devil...could possibly be a Whipper Will (sp). Their sound is very similar to what you describe and they would be calling late at night. We have them here in Southern Ohio and they don't seem to be scared off my us or our dogs.


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

UM we have somthing in our trees thats makes a noice somthing like your description. exept we have more. I think your refering to frogs. At night its so loud that ppl we are chattin online with a mic can hear them but all our windows are shut. It hurts our ears to go outside at night it gets deafening loud. and they are everywhere. It rings in your ears. I will try and record it and post the sound here to see if its what you hear.
~`*Mandie*`~


----------



## skruzich (Jul 23, 2003)

Sounds like cicadas. constant wee-ohhh weee-ohhh weee-ohhh. Sounds like a freaking UFO or something.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Perhaps its a Chuck-Wills-Widow. Sounds similar to a whippor-will with a harder whistle rather than a coo.

Chuck wills WIDOW, chuck wills WIDOW

vs

Whip OR will, will, will Whip OR will, will, will

I've only seen one once. They are quite an unusual sight! Big 'face' almost owlish and large quail-like body. Nocturnal/evening


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

What did the noise look like?


----------

